# New Member Atlas 6 week old puppy



## AtlasGSD (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a question to add to this. New to this site. Not very good at the whole forum thing! Anyways... 

So I am buying from what is considered to be a backyard breeder. The woman doesn't REALLY want to sell the pup to me, but she feels as though she has to because she's pregnant and can't take on a third german shepherd. 

Anyways, the puppy is 6 weeks, has all its shots and deworming. He comes from two german shepherd dogs ( When I go see the puppy, I am allowed to see the parents too. ) The parents ARE NOT AKC registered. But the grandparents are. 

Frankly, I don't plan to show this dog - just train it. So the papers aren't too much of a concern to me. The woman also assures me that the parents have no elbow/hip issues. 

When I go see the puppy, if its parents seem to have good temperament, and are agile/healthy ( can move around with no problem. Is it alright to take the puppy?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Is she giving you this puppy? I don't think I would pay to take a puppy that came from unknown, untested parent dogs. It doesn't matter if you don't want "a show dog". Not all of us do! But at the very least the parent dogs should be tested by OFA, PennHIP, something. And it doesn't sound like that is the case with this breeder.

There are many health issues that you can't detect just by observing the dogs move around. I have seen dogs with some pretty yucky looking hips on x-ray move sound and _look _sound. You just can't look at a dog and say, "Oh, all is good because I can't see any defects or problems". And the average vet won't be able to tell either.

I would be even more concerned about the potential temperament issues of the pup. I think that there is a strong genetic component to temperament, and the dam will imprint her temperament above and beyond that genetic component. What has this woman done with the parent dogs to prove they have good temperaments? At the very least I would want to see how both parent dogs act off the property, and without the other dog there. Ask to meet her at a public park and observe the dogs one at a time. Are they confident in a strange place? Do they act overwhelmed or stressed?

6 weeks is too young to remove from the litter. Why is it being offered for sale so young? Or did I misunderstand and you are not planning on bringing the puppy home at 6 weeks, and you are just making a pick at this age. In many states it is illegal to sell or otherwise place a puppy under the age of 8 weeks. 

I don't know. I would tread very, very cautiously if I were you. A free puppy? Maybe. Although even then I wouldn't take one at 6 weeks. I don't think I would pay much, if anything. 
Sheilah


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I believe this article has been circulating in some form for years, but it is relevant to the original poster.


I don’t want a show dog; I just want a pet. | Ruffly Speaking


----------

